# Eeper didnt make it...(Miss Oreos only suviving pup)



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Eeper didnt make it through the night   ...This is the most horriblest thing that has ever happened to me. 7 babies dead! How could this have happened :x!! Poor momma is just so depressed right now. So I moved her and her sister back into a cage together and shes seeming a bit better. But when I took little eeper away she just looked so sad. I'm crying right now...I just feel so bad. I dont know why little eeper died.... But littler eeper you will always be in my heart. I fell in love with this little guy, now I regret it because my heart is broken...I really thought you were gonna make it...I really thought you had a chance... I wish I could have saved you...I'm sorry I didnt lock your mommas cage that one day so I didnt have to make you, your brothers and sisters, your momma and me suffer. But I loved you for the time I had you...You were a fighter little guy...When I looked at you close I could see you were dark on top and white underneath so I think you were a variegated berkshire just like your mammma...Little eeper you will ALWAYS be in my heart!! I love you little guy,....

I cant believe this...I've been crying all morning....How could I have let this happen? Why did that little eeper have to die?I really thought he had a chance. I kept running to my mom telling her all the cute thing about him and how I really thought he was gonna make it and she just kept telling me not to get my hopes up...dam I wish I didnt get my hopes up...Now my heart feels just broken....Poor little eeper never really got a chance..I dont know what to do I'm just heart broken and I cant imagine how Miss Oreo feels...


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry.  

You did everything you could though, so please take some comfort in that. You didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Oreo's final pinky.  Sadly it was probably genetics and nothing to do with you, that made him leave you.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

its not your fault. 
i hope you are comforted now. 
sorry for your loss


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

It's ok it happens, it sounds like you did every thing you could for Miss Oreo and her pup. S/he was in good hands


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was only wondering-Were the babies getting "fatter" as they grew older?


----------

